# ran outta gas now car wont stay running



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i use my car to run around campus and i accidently ran it outta gas and when i got gas for it it will start but die. if i give it gas it will die faster indicatiing not enough fuel is gettin in. i know over time you accumulate small particles on the bottom of your tank, maybe i sucked some up or something. i need it to go places if anyone has any thing to say ..shoot


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much gas you put in the car? Iv ran out of gas numerous times(dont ask) and got gas back in and the car ran fine. I did one time didnt put enough in, when I thought I had and nearly crapped myself cause the car wouldnt start. :loser:


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

yeah I ran outta gas numerous times in my sentra cos [being the highly intellight, smart, and sensible person I am] I decided to mess with the instrument cluster to try something with EL lighting that I thought was cool.

don't ask. but it involved pulling the needles off. now the temperature gauge is "about accurate" and the gas gauge reads about 1/8-1/4 tank more than what I actually have. so just before it hits the E line, I'm running on fumes. (BTW, if anyone has any suggestions on how to fix this, I'd be open for suggestions here.)

anyway, it takes quite a bit of gas to get it going again. my sister brought a small 1-gallon can with her, we poured it in there and it started and sputtered and sputtered and died. we had to get about 2 more gallons of gas to get it going. 

I don't know how much gas you put in there, but it's just food for thought.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Another possiblilty is that the pump is now dead. Gasoline is lubrication for a fuel pump. it's like running your car out of oil. hopefully thats not what happened but it is a possibility. Another issue is that since you ran out of fuel, you'll need to purge your fuel system to refill it. you've got a nasty air bubble in your fuel system. Get that out of there and then try to start it again. P.S don't completly fill your tank because if your pump is dead you'll have a lot more fuel to drain before you can get to your pump.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

ya i only put a gallon if i put more and it runs fine im gonna feel like a retard! :loser:


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

hahahahahahhaah!!!!! problem solved. so when you run outta gas make sure you put more than a gallon lol


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Better to feel like a retard and have a running car then have to spend a ton of money and fix somthing thats a PITA to get to. 

Congrats that you were just low on fuel.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

yep, I'm not surprised to hear that's all it was. from having previously run out of gas before in my sentra, I know that one gallon isn't enough to get it going again.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i ran out of gas onceand maaaaaybe put a galon in, most went onthe ground but... i did have a station wagon push me for a little bit because having the hazards on all day killed the battery and i needed a push start, though it did run like junk till i fillerd'er up


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i was sooooo relieved that was all it was cause my trucks engine just blew and my car is all i have lol


----------

